# To be a more successful trader  you should....



## Sir Osisofliver (13 January 2009)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/12/AR2009011202109.html?hpid=topnews

According to the above article the higher your testosterone - the better you are at trading... so we should be engaging in activities that stimulate the production of testosterone....like...


Physical exercise!
Sexual gratification!
Wild barbarian scream therapy!

So what do you think guys, if I tell my wife I could be six times more profitable, would I get more :arsch: ??

Sir O


----------



## Stormin_Norman (13 January 2009)

the best traders are psychopaths.

emotionally impaired people are better at speculating on large stakes because they don't let their emotions cloud their rationality.

there's a book 'mean markets and lizard brains' which goes into it.

Psychopaths could be best financial traders?



> LONDON (Reuters) - "Wanted: psychopaths to make a killing in the markets."
> 
> Such an advert will not be appearing in the world's newspapers any time soon, but it may have a ring of truth after research revealed the best wheeler-dealers could well be "functional psychopaths."
> 
> http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=228x12790


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (13 January 2009)

So what you are saying is to be the best trader I can be.. I need to be an emotionally crippled (or brain damaged) testosterone fueled machine.


No wonder so many ex rugby players are stockbrokers... _boom tish_

sir o


----------



## johenmo (13 January 2009)

Very amusing. And I always thought a large ego and not caring what others thought had the same effect! (c.f. sensitive and caring and altruistic).


----------



## Gundini (13 January 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/12/AR2009011202109.html?hpid=topnews
> 
> 
> Physical exercise!
> ...




You will probably get 6 times what you get now!

I know some guys that would still get nothing


----------



## CoffeeKing (13 January 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/12/AR2009011202109.html?hpid=topnews
> 
> Physical exercise!
> Sexual gratification!
> ...




Remember, you need the proof before the pudding?

How much _pudding_ do you want


----------

